#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  О термине «ламаизм» и его критике

## Shus

Статья А.В. Кузнецова (aka Вантус) 
Опубликована в "Вестнике Воронежского государственного университета" (серия "Философия")

"О термине «ламаизм» и его критике"

Ссылка на pdf версию журнала (если кому-нибудь нужно) выложу немного позже - как обычно есть временной лаг между печатной и электронной версиями.

----------

Алик (19.02.2015), Ассаджи (29.04.2015), Дубинин (18.02.2015), лесник (24.02.2015), Паня (20.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (19.02.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Фил (18.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вантус - молодец!

----------

Дубинин (18.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (19.02.2015)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вантус - молодец!


А в чём он молодец?

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.03.2016)

----------


## Olle

> А в чём он молодец?


Молодо выглядит.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А в чём он молодец?


Хорошую статью написал. Интересную. Не косноязычен.

----------


## До

Термин "ламаизм" вполне научно допустимый, например _Per Kvaerne_ в статье _The Religions of Tibet_ (1987) пишет, что _Lamaism_ так же применим и к религии бон:


А _John Vincent Bellezza_ в _The Dawn of Tibet_ (2014) прямо употребляет его для обозначения буддизма _вместе_ с бон:


Но, есть и несколько вопросов по статье.

1. Где Берзин утверждает, что термин _ламаизм_ «ненаучен» постулируя _тождественность_ тибетского и индийского средневекового буддизма? К сожалению, ссылок на источник нет, но при этом, ниже ссылки на Берзина в другом контексте есть (но там он про "ненаучность" и "тождественность" не пишет и не "призывает отказаться" от его использования). Аргумент "тождественности" выглядит как один из центральных в статье, так что было бы интересно увидеть цитату из Берзина, хотя бы в сноске.

----------

лесник (24.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Где Берзин утверждает, что термин _ламаизм_ «ненаучен» постулируя _тождественность_ тибетского и индийского средневекового буддизма? К сожалению, ссылок на источник нет, но при этом, ниже ссылки на Берзина в другом контексте есть (но там он про "ненаучность" и "тождественность" не пишет и не "призывает отказаться" от его использования). Аргумент "тождественности" выглядит как один из центральных в статье, так что было бы интересно увидеть цитату из Берзина, хотя бы в сноске.


Зачем цитаты из Берзина? Он в своих словах полностью повторяет ЕСДЛ, который постоянно подчёркивает, что тибетский буддизм имеет в своих истоках традицию Наланды и, соответственно, не является каким-то отдельным "ламаизмом".

----------

лесник (24.02.2015), Фил (20.02.2015)

----------


## До

> Зачем цитаты из Берзина? Он в своих словах полностью повторяет ЕСДЛ


Одно дело, что говорит авторитетный проповедник, другое, что человек претендующий на учёность — должна быть разница в _качестве_ аргументации.




> тибетский буддизм имеет в своих истоках традицию Наланды и, соответственно, не является каким-то отдельным "ламаизмом".


С таким же успехом можно сказать, что — _ламаизм имеет в своих истоках традицию Наланды и, соответственно, не является каким-то отдельным "тибетским буддизмом"_. Или, что — _ваджраяна имеет в своих истоках хинаяну, поэтому не является какой-то отдельной "яной"_.

ps. Лама ведь относится к драгоценности Будды, следовательно, _ламаизм_ должен быть для тибетцев просто синонимом _буддизма_.

----------


## Shus

> Лама ведь относится к драгоценности Будды ...


А можно как-то кратко (но с аргументами) об этом. Полагал, что лама - это "четвертая драгоценность" и это в том числе одно из главных концептуальных отличий ваджраяны от прочих.

Кстати не понял Ваших сомнений насчет тождественности "тибетского и индийского средневекового буддизма" . 
Тут вроде вся "доктринальная история "на этом базируется  - и "кадамповская", и "сиддховская".

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2015)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Началось опять. От нечего делать что-ли? Скажите какой смысл поднимать тему верен термин "ламаизм" или нет? От него уже отказались давно. Есть аргументация , почему отказались. Термин "тибетский буддизм" вполне оправдан, используется регулярно и все понимают о чём идёт речь. Или вы будете переименовывать БТСР в ЛТСР?
Мусье Вантус имеет какой-то комплекс неполноценности видно. Будучи на БФ нигда не упускал случай показать как он превосходит в познаниях и Далай-ламу и д-ра Берзина и кого угодно. И теперь придирки к термину "ламаизм"- это вообще чистой воды казуистика.

----------

лесник (24.02.2015), Нико (20.02.2015), Ридонлиев (21.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Началось опять. От нечего делать что-ли? Скажите какой смысл поднимать тему верен термин "ламаизм" или нет? От него уже отказались давно. ....


Вы несколько заблуждаетесь. К примеру в Китае в научной (и в популярной) литературе он вполне себе употребляется, при чем без всякого негативного контекста. Это их история и там он выглядит вполне естественно и органично.

----------


## Нико

> Вы несколько заблуждаетесь. К примеру в Китае в научной (и в популярной) литературе он вполне себе употребляется, при чем без всякого негативного контекста. Это их история и там он выглядит вполне естественно и органично.


Непонятно, откуда это проникло в китайскую литературу. Хотя понятно, со времён культурной революции. "Религия -- опиум для народа" и прочая.

----------


## Shus

> Непонятно, откуда это проникло в китайскую литературу. Хотя понятно, со времён культурной революции. "Религия -- опиум для народа" и прочая.


Можно я на невежественные "сэйвтибетовские" лозунги не буду отвечать?

----------


## Нико

> Можно я на невежественные "сэйвтибетовские" лозунги не буду отвечать?


Можно.

----------


## До

Кстати говоря, именно в китайском контексте "плохость" _ламаизма_ легко объясняется. Китайцы называли китайский буддизм _фо цзяо_ (учение Будды), а тибетский _лама цзяо_, то есть Будда (_фо_) убран из названия - это ли не принижение? Для сравнения представьте фразу — "_в Китае буддизм, а в Тибете ламаизм_" — вот что тибетцам не нравится. Или так — "_в Италии христианство, а в России православие_" — тут уж или говорите, что в Италии католицизм или в России тоже христианство.





> А можно как-то кратко (но с аргументами) об этом. Полагал, что лама - это "четвертая драгоценность" и это в том числе одно из главных концептуальных отличий ваджраяны от прочих.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....141#post639141




> Кстати не понял Ваших сомнений насчет тождественности "тибетского и индийского средневекового буддизма" . 
> Тут вроде вся "доктринальная история "на этом базируется  - и "кадамповская", и "сиддховская".


Я не "сомневаюсь", а хотел бы увидеть формулировку.

_Тождественность_ слишком размытое понятие в данном _контексте_, чтоб в нем сомневаться, основывать что-то или наоборот опровергать. Любые два явления, безусловно, в чём-то тождественны, а в чём-то различны.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> _Тождественность_ слишком размытое понятие в данном _контексте_, чтоб в нем сомневаться, основывать что-то или наоборот опровергать. Любые два явления, безусловно, в чём-то тождественны, а в чём-то различны.


До, а Вы знакомы с т.н. "му ши"? Т.е. с четырьмя видами соотношения феноменов?

----------


## Shus

> Кстати говоря, именно в китайском контексте "плохость" _ламаизма_ легко объясняется. Китайцы называли китайский буддизм _фо цзяо_ (учение Будды), а тибетский _лама цзяо_, то есть Будда (_фо_) убран из названия - это ли не принижение? .....


Я подозреваю, что под "китайцами" Вы подразумеваете китайских коммунистов (есть такая сэйвтибетовская теория, что это они "ламацзяо" придумали), поскольку при Цинах (когда термин "ламацзяо" вроде и получил широкое распространение) ваджраянские наставники при императорском дворе были в большом авторитете и пользовались огромным влиянием.
Вот кратко (хотя там опять термин ламаизм): http://www.dissercat.com/content/tib...m-kontekste-ep
Ну конечно, если не лень, почитайте про знаменитый храмовый комплекс Махакалы в Мукдене (Shenyang бывш. Mukden).

Я как-то особо не интересовался, но ни разу не встречал упоминаний, что термин "ламацзяо" воспринимался в те времена как уничижительный. Обычная любимая китайцами классификация (кстати ни в перечнях учений "пяти периодов, восьми учений" тяньтай, ни в хуаяневских "пяти уровнях" иероглиф "фо" по-моему не встречается).




> Я не "сомневаюсь", а хотел бы увидеть формулировку.
> _Тождественность_ слишком размытое понятие в данном _контексте_, чтоб в нем сомневаться, основывать что-то или наоборот опровергать. Любые два явления, безусловно, в чём-то тождественны, а в чём-то различны.


Это к автору...

И спасибо за ссылку с разъяснением по четырем драгоценностям (я никак не мог вспомнить где-то Вантус отвечал на этот вопрос).

P.S. Моя бы воля - ввел бы в буддологию термины типа "готамизм", "амидаизм", "ламаизм" и т.п., а не рассказывал сказки про "сто тропинок к одной вершине скрытой в облаках".

----------


## Shus

> До, а Вы знакомы с т.н. "му ши"? Т.е. с четырьмя видами соотношения феноменов?


Ни-и-и-и-ко! 
Я Вас умоляю не засорять тему и заранее благодарю за понимание. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ни-и-и-и-ко! 
> Я Вас умоляю не засорять тему и заранее благодарю за понимание.


Я не Вам этот вопрос задала. Заранее благодарю за понимание.

----------


## До

> Я подозреваю, что под "китайцами" Вы подразумеваете китайских коммунистовх.


Нет конечно, тот же Берзин пишет по ссылке [15] из статьи А.В. Кузнецова: "_В конце семнадцатого века маньчжурские правители Китая, чтобы отличить эту форму буддизма от традиционных китайских буддийских школ, ввели в употребление слово ламачжиао (ламаизм). Китайские формы буддизма они называли просто фочжиао (буддизм)_."

----------


## Shus

> Я не Вам этот вопрос задала. Заранее благодарю за понимание.


Я к Вам обратился как топикстартер и еще раз прошу прекратить флуд.

----------


## Shus

> Нет конечно, тот же Берзин пишет по ссылке [15] из статьи А.В. Кузнецова: "_В конце семнадцатого века маньчжурские правители Китая, чтобы отличить эту форму буддизма от традиционных китайских буддийских школ, ввели в употребление слово ламачжиао (ламаизм). Китайские формы буддизма они называли просто фочжиао (буддизм)_."


Ну так а в чем же дело? До 60-х годов это никого не волновало (в т.ч. и самого Туччи и пр.).

UPD:
А. Берзин. Тибетский буддизм: история и перспективы развития
"Таким образом, Тибет стал наследником индийского буддизма в то время, когда в самой Индии он оформился в виде традиции, признающей постепенный путь. Великий вклад тибетцев в буддизм состоит в дальнейшем развитии его организации и методов обучения. Тибетцы разработали способы раскрытия всех основных текстов и прекрасные системы толкования и обучения."

----------


## лесник

В этой истории про термин "ламаизм" есть два аспекта - научный и идеологический. С научной точки зрения термин должен точно отражать суть явления, тогда это хороший термин. С научной точки зрения термин ламаизм вносит некоторую путаницу: есть буддизм в самых разных видах, некоторые из которых серьезно отличаются от индийского буддизма, от хинаяны (еще один спорный термин), а есть ламаизм. Т.е. выходит, что ламаизм - не совсем буддизм, хотя основывается на тех же текстах, что и Махаяна в целом, а отличается лишь в методах и присутствии добуддийских элементов. Но все это есть, например, в японском тантрическом буддизме, однако мы же не придумываем для него особое название. Таким образом, возникает вопрос: зачем нам термин, который не совсем точно отражает суть явления?
"Тибетский буддизм" тоже не самое лучшее название, Вантус это хорошо показал.
И есть подозрение, что немного найдется желающих среди участников форума, кто захочет переименовать себя в ламаисты :-) А это тоже показатель.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> В этой истории про термин "ламаизм" есть два аспекта - научный и идеологический. С научной точки зрения термин должен точно отражать суть явления, тогда это хороший термин....С научной точки зрения термин ламаизм вносит некоторую путаницу.....


С научной отражает очень четко: группа буддистских традиций с "четвертой драгоценностью" (пишу кратко и в кавычках, Вы знаете о чем идет речь). Автор статьи не затронул этот аспект (вероятно есть причины), хотя прекрасно о нем осведомлен.
Про идеологический аспект можно даже и не упоминать - там все ясно как божий день (даже временная граница, с которой он стал "ненаучным").




> И есть подозрение, что немного найдется желающих среди участников форума, кто захочет переименовать себя в ламаисты :-) А это тоже показатель.


Чего показатель? :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2015)

----------


## лесник

> С научной отражает очень четко: группа буддистских традиций с "четвертой драгоценностью"


Тогда нужно называть ламаизмом и другие направления, где велика роль наставника - например, чань/дзэн.




> Чего показатель?


Показатель востребованности и перспективности термина. Если никто не хочет называть себя ламаистом, то термин выйдет из употребления в любом случае. В этом смысле статья Кузнецова - "холостой выстрел", большинство и буддистов, и ученых предпочитают термин "буддизм", "тибетский буддизм". Вряд ли кто-то повернет назад.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда нужно называть ламаизмом и другие направления, где велика роль наставника - например, чань/дзэн.


Благой друг (наставник) в Махаяне - не тоже самое что и Гуру в Ваджраяне.

----------

Shus (25.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Тогда нужно называть ламаизмом и другие направления, где велика роль наставника - например, чань/дзэн.


Я написал конкретный классифицирующий признак, а "велика роль наставника..." - это лирика.



> Показатель востребованности и перспективности термина. Если никто не хочет называть себя ламаистом, то термин выйдет из употребления в любом случае.


О чем и речь. Нормальный пример PR-технолгии, направленной исключительно на западную аудиторию, поскольку для остальных полумиллиарда буддистов "показатель востребованности названия традиции" звучит наверняка дико (а скорее всего попросту непонятно).



> В этом смысле статья Кузнецова - "холостой выстрел", большинство и буддистов, и ученых предпочитают термин "буддизм", "тибетский буддизм". Вряд ли кто-то повернет назад.


Это научная публикация, поэтому что означает "холостой выстрел" - я не понял.

----------

Фил (24.02.2015)

----------


## лесник

> О чем и речь. Нормальный пример PR-технолгии, направленной исключительно на западную аудиторию, поскольку для остальных полумиллиарда буддистов "показатель востребованности названия традиции" звучит наверняка дико (а скорее всего попросту непонятно).


Остальные полмиллиарда, скорее всего, не заморачиваются такого рода вопросами и называют себя теми словами, которые приняты в их странах/языках.

----------

Shus (25.02.2015), Шавырин (24.02.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Статья А.В. Кузнецова (aka Вантус) 
> Опубликована в "Вестнике Воронежского государственного университета" (серия "Философия")
> 
> "О термине «ламаизм» и его критике"


Непонятен мотив. Судя по всему -- покритиковать тех, кто критикует тех, кто мне нравится.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В Тибете буддизм и не называют буддизмом, в отличии например от Китая. Nang pa'i chos (тиб.) значит внутренняя дхарма. Внутренняя, потому что внутри определенной Гуру-сангхи, традиции (Chos lugs)

----------

Сергей Хос (28.04.2015), Фил (25.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> В Тибете буддизм и не называют буддизмом, в отличии например от Китая. Nang pa'i chos (тиб.) значит внутренняя дхарма. Внутренняя, потому что внутри определенной Гуру-сангхи, традиции (Chos lugs)


В Китае буддизм называется по-разному (в зависимости от контекста). В одних названиях употребляется иероглиф "фо" (будда), в других  - нет.
Одним из названий также является "внутреннее учение" (内学  nèixué).

----------

Tenpa Sherab (25.02.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Наиболее распространненые китайские обозначения буддизма, по моему: fojiao (учения Будды) [какого?] , shijiao (учение Шакьямуни), и менее используемы, архаичный zhujiao (учение(я) из индии)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Nei xue редкий термин, думаю от монгол-тибетцев заимствован

----------

Shus (25.02.2015)

----------


## Гьямцо

Подлая статейка. Передергивания, натяжки и притягивание за уши почти в каждом абзаце.

----------

Борис Оширов (06.05.2015), До (26.02.2015)

----------


## До

> До, а Вы знакомы с т.н. "_му ши_"? Т.е. с четырьмя видами соотношения феноменов?


С _чатушкоти_ знаком и с кругами Эйлера, теорией множеств и даже с законом тождества в логике.

Например, в логике тожество определяется по _объему_, у понятий тибетский и индийский буддизм объемы совпадают?

*В*озвращаясь к вопросам по статье. Автор пишет:

"На мой взгляд, критика термина «ламаизм» ... Также она полезна европейским и американским политикам, _так как позволяет говорить_ верным им тибетским лидерам (...) _как бы от лица всех буддистов_ и посредством этого — усиливать влияние США в Юго-Восточной Азии и иных буддийских регионах. Например: «... or other Buddhist leaders from other countries..."
2. Если правильная критика термина _полезна_ политикам, то нужно срочно от неё отказаться? Разве это не чисто конъюнктурный аргумент. А если политикам полезна идея, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца?

3. Термин "тибетский буддизм" _позволяет_ тибетским буддистам говорить "как бы от лица всех буддистов", а вот термин "ламаизм", подразумевается, что _не позволит_ этого делать. — Автор подводит к тому, чтоб _не считать_ тибетский буддизм буддизмом вовсе?

----------

Нико (26.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> С _чатушкоти_ знаком и с кругами Эйлера, теорией множеств и даже с законом тождества в логике.
> 
> Например, в логике тожество определяется по _объему_, у понятий тибетский и индийский буддизм объемы совпадают?


Речь о четырёх видах соотношения феноменов, где один из них тождество, другой -- противоречие, и т.д. Да, это можно графически обозначить в виде кругов. Думаю, это появилось в тибетском буддизме из Дхармакирти... Сорри за оффтоп в этой теме, просто Вы раньше упомянули тут про тождество.

PS. Считаю понятия "тибетский буддизм" и "ламаизм" противоречием, т.к. последний термин надуман.

----------

лесник (27.02.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

Для определения возможной полезности категории "ламаизм" достаточно пары простейших логических операций.
1. Существует ли тибетский буддизм, который нельзя было бы назвать ламаизмом (т.е. где в ламе не принимают прибежища)? Если да, то ламаизм обозначает ту часть тибетского буддизма, где лама 4-я драгоценность.
2. Существует ли ламаизм вне тибетского буддизма? Если да, то ламаизм может обозначать почитание гуру в качестве 4-й драгоценности в буддизме любого региона. Тогда, впрочем, наверное лучше говорить о буддийском гуруизме, гуру-буддизме и т.п.
Если же ответ на оба вопроса отрицательный, то ламаизм является всего лишь (пежоративным) двойником тибетского буддизма, и в нём нет научной необходимости.

----------

Фил (26.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Для определения возможной полезности категории "ламаизм" достаточно пары простейших логических операций.
> 1. Существует ли тибетский буддизм, который нельзя было бы назвать ламаизмом (т.е. где в ламе не принимают прибежища)? Если да, то ламаизм обозначает ту часть тибетского буддизма, где лама 4-я драгоценность.
> 2. Существует ли ламаизм вне тибетского буддизма? Если да, то ламаизм может обозначать почитание гуру в качестве 4-й драгоценности в буддизме любого региона. Тогда, впрочем, наверное лучше говорить о буддийском гуруизме, гуру-буддизме и т.п.
> Если же ответ на оба вопроса отрицательный, то ламаизм является всего лишь (пежоративным) двойником тибетского буддизма, и в нём нет научной необходимости.


Пежоративный..... :Smilie: 

Лично меня вот не столько интересует есть ли в этом термине "научная необходимость", сколько что все-таки случилось в научных (или не научных) умах в отношении этого термина в начале 60-х годов. Я много прочитал о возрождении буддизма в Индии и его распространении на Запад. Историю термина "хинаяна" в 19-20 в.в. и его судьбу знаю (есть события, есть описания), а вот как и почему термин "ламаизм" впал в немилость - нигде не пишут (кроме туманной "ненаучности"). Термин "амидаизм" же никто не отменяет и не осуждает.
Я вполне серьезно пишу, многие ученые (и наши, и западные, в т.ч. наши этнические) еще совсем недавно им широко пользовались (да вобщем-то и сейчас пользуются) - вероятно не знают о ненаучности.
Вот к примеру список диссертаций (см. даты): http://www.dissercat.com/search?keys...%85%2007.00.03 

Триста лет маньчжуры с тибетскими и монгольскими ламами жили душа в душу и все спокойно пользовались этим названием и вдруг бац - такое яростное неприятие.

"Буддийское сообщество в Пекине было организовано в лучших тибетских традициях. Там даже был свой постоянно проживающий хубилган — Джанджа-хутухта. Высшие должности в иерархии занимали также хубил-ганы. В то же время, все пекинские ламы занимали должности в соответствии с высочайше утвержденным штатным расписанием, получали жалованье и обязаны были подчиняться установленным законам. Таким образом, с одной стороны, эти ламы выполняли ритуальные функции, необходимые для государства и, прежде всего, лично императора. С другой стороны, их можно считать находившимися на императорском жаловании квалифицированными специалистами в области всего, что связано с тибетским буддизмом. Их услуги часто оказывались незаменимыми при ведении дел, связанных с Тибетом и Монголией. 

Печатание литературы тибетского буддизма в Пекине достигло в XVIII в. небывалых масштабов, не прекращалась и работа по переводу буддийских текстов с одного языка на другой. В XVIII в. в Пекине был несколько раз напечатан тибетский Ганджур (108 томов), впервые напечатан тибетский Данджур (225 томов), впервые напечатан монгольский Ганджур, переведен и напечатан монгольский Данджур, переведен и напечатан маньчжурский Ганджур, издана китайская Трипитака. Все эти издания были напечатаны в императорских печатных мастерских на исключительно высоком полиграфическом уровне и роскошно оформлены внешне. Пекинские издания тибетских Ганджура и Данджура значительно превосходят по качеству печати все другие имеющиеся издания. Никогда и нигде слово Будды не удостаивалось такого внимания и почитания и не распространялось в таких грандиозных масштабах. 

При династии Цин Пекин превратился в крупнейший центр изготовления предметов ламаистского культа. Строительство многочисленных грандиозных храмов в Пекине и Жэхэ, особенно во времена императора Цяньлуна, требовало огромного количества ритуальных предметов для обеспечения их нормального функционирования. 

Изготовленные в Пекине предметы ламаистского культа и отпечатанные книги вывозились не только в Монголию и Тибет, но попадали в немалых количествах и в Россию."

----------

Фил (26.02.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Лично меня вот не столько интересует есть ли в этом термине "научная необходимость", сколько что все-таки случилось в научных (или не научных) умах в отношении этого термина в начале 60-х годов. Я много прочитал о возрождении буддизма в Индии и его распространении на Запад. Историю термина "хинаяна" в 19-20 в.в. и его судьбу знаю (есть события, есть описания), а вот как и почему термин "ламаизм" впал в немилость - нигде не пишут (кроме туманной "ненаучности"). Термин "амидаизм" же никто не отменяет и не осуждает.


Это действительно интересный вопрос - как то или иное слово становится ругательным. Вот, например, апатия была вполне уважаемым идеалом бесстрастия, и даже христиане его поначалу чтили, а потом вдруг - бац! - и приобрела современное негативное значение. Однако, как бы там ни было, слово "ламаизм" сегодня многих обижает, это бесспорный факт, с которым приходится считаться. Вот если бы у него был какой-то уникальный смысл, хотя бы в каком-нибудь контексте, то можно было сказать: да, кому-то обидно, но он нам нужен, смиритесь. Например, слово "секта" многих обижает, но в социологии религии используется даже теми, кто не имеет ничего общего с антикультизмом (правда, не в том смысле, к какому привыкли обыватели). Если же ламаизм в сравнении с тибетским буддизмом ничего не прибавляет, к чему дразниться?

----------

Фил (26.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Это действительно интересный вопрос - как то или иное слово становится ругательным.....


Меня генезис ругательных слов совсем не интересует, просто хочется найти какой-нибудь источник с описанием истории того, как  термин "ламаизм" стал "антинаучным" и "обидным". 
А мне вместо ссылок на источники все дружно предлагают либо собственные мнения в обрамлении красивых и очень логичных рассуждений, либо просто ругаются.
Кстати насчет авторов диссертаций (см. ссылка выше) - Вы считаете, что они тоже ругаются и оскорбляют (могу к ним и западных добавить во главе с великим Туччи)?




> Если же ламаизм в сравнении с тибетским буддизмом ничего не прибавляет......


Тут не все так просто. Евроназвания буддистских традиций и "обидность/необидность" их - это отдельная тема с долгой историей. С "хинаяной" больше полувека разбирались, пока пришли к консенсусу.

----------

Фил (26.02.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Меня генезис ругательных слов совсем не интересует, просто хочется найти какой-нибудь источник с описанием истории того, как  термин "ламаизм" стал "антинаучным" и "обидным".


1-я и 2-я части этого предложения одно и то же. "Меня совсем не интересует, как ламаизм стал обидным, меня интересует, как ламаизм стал обидным!" (Только, пожалуйста, не ругайтесь опять, что вам тут не говорят в точности то, что вы хотите, тем более что это не всегда очевидно).




> Кстати насчет авторов диссертаций (см. ссылка выше) - Вы считаете, что они тоже ругаются и оскорбляют (могу к ним и западных добавить во главе с великим Туччи)?


По намерению скорее всего нет (тем более те, кто употреблял это слово до изменения его смысла). По результату сегодня - уже да, так как это слово вызывает обиду у множества людей. Вы вот, если вас кто-то назовёт идиотом, обидитесь? Но Николай Кузанский ничего обидного не подразумевал, когда писал о простеце.

----------


## Shus

> 1-я и 2-я части этого предложения одно и то же. "Меня совсем не интересует, как ламаизм стал обидным, меня интересует, как ламаизм стал обидным!" (Только, пожалуйста, не ругайтесь опять, что вам тут не говорят в точности то, что вы хотите, тем более что это не всегда очевидно).


Могли бы и не отвечать, если нечего (я бы спокойно отнесся).



> По намерению скорее всего нет (тем более те, кто употреблял это слово до изменения его смысла). По результату сегодня - уже да, так как это слово вызывает обиду у множества людей. Вы вот, если вас кто-то назовёт идиотом, обидитесь? Но Николай Кузанский ничего обидного не подразумевал, когда писал о простеце.


В диссертациях указаны даты.


Давайте прекратим это обсуждение (я точно отвечать не буду). Если честно, мне неинтересно читать изыски в части лингвистки, семантики, общие рассуждения о генезисе и т.п., вместо "аргументов и фактов". Считайте, что это моя проблема.

----------


## Gakusei

> Могли бы и не отвечать, если нечего (я бы спокойно отнесся).
> ...
> Давайте прекратим это обсуждение (я точно отвечать не буду). Если честно, мне неинтересно читать изыски в части лингвистки, семантики, общие рассуждения о генезисе и т.п., вместо "аргументов и фактов". Считайте, что это моя проблема.


Вы всякий раз так резко реагируете на малейшие отклонения от того направления диалога, которое пытаетесь задать, что как раз вам должно быть легко понять, отчего люди обижаются на слова типа "ламаизма". Напомню только, что вы находитесь на обычном форуме, а не на научной конференции. Хотя на научной конференции на вас тоже могли бы отреагировать резко - после слов, согласно которым логика, лингвистика и семантика вдруг не относятся к аргументам. И кстати, люди, которые не могут или не хотят искать для вас факты в одной области, при такой коммуникативной стратегии могут не захотеть помогать вам и в своей профессиональной сфере, если это вам вдруг понадобится (не оттого ли вам и теперь не отвечают?). Считайте это дружеским намёком.

----------


## Shus

Ссылка на публикация Кузнецова А.В. в Вестнике ВГУ. Философия, N1-2015 (pdf-формат):
http://www.vestnik.vsu.ru/program/vi...ame=2015-01-07

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Тут, на мой взгляд, не обойтись без того, чтобы разобраться в происхождении самого термина "буддизм". Как это западное понятие было создано, почему оно со временем потеснило местные названия религий? Почему многие считают его более престижным?

The Invention of World Religions: Or, How European Universalism Was Preserved in the Language of Pluralism

Tomoko Masuzawa

http://books.google.com/books?id=Quu3VvTFnnAC&pg=PA121

----------

Shus (29.04.2015), Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Пема Ванчук (01.05.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ссылка на публикация Кузнецова А.В. в Вестнике ВГУ. Философия, N1-2015 (pdf-формат):
> http://www.vestnik.vsu.ru/program/vi...ame=2015-01-07


Аффтар употребляет слово "церквах" а не "церквях". Выказывая тем некоторое пристрастие. Не научно нифига.

----------


## Shus

> Аффтар употребляет слово "церквах" а не "церквях". Выказывая тем некоторое пристрастие. Не научно нифига.


Там в конце статьи есть е-мейл... И телефон. :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Аффтар употребляет слово "церквах" а не "церквях". Выказывая тем некоторое пристрастие.


Вантус выказывает владение русским языком.

----------

Фил (30.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

Да хоть обшутитесь, но автор - явно верующий.

----------


## Shus

Кстати, просматривал кое-что другое и случайно обратил внимание на вторую часть названия книги очень известного американского антрополога Мэлвина Голштейна - специалиста по Тибету и автора трехтомной "A History of Modern Tibet": 
_Goldstein, Melvyn C. (1989). A History of Modern Tibet, 1913-1951: The Demise of the Lamaist State. University of California Press_
Вот о нем в Вики: Melvyn Goldstein (интересно, что у него жена - тибетская аристократка)

----------

